# Setting up



## murphdog14 (Sep 1, 2014)

So I have been cycling my tank for three weeks going on four. First day I started I doesed ammonia in about 5 days it dropped to zero. Continued dosing daily ammonia and next day it would come right back down. I was testing nitrite daily and has been off the charts(people have said if using api and its purple right away its off the charts. Nitrates are at 5.0. So as of today I have stopped for last two days adding ammonia to see if that would help nitrites my testing is ph seems low at 7.4 (which is weird cause tap is low 8) nitrite off charts ammonia 0 nitrate 5.0. Is this still part of cycle should I continue to add ammonia daily or every other day. Do a water change haven't done one yet top off tank. Lots of questions on what to do.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Welcome to forum murph

Not sure if you've read this article(s) but should answer your questions-
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=239823

I would suggest doing a partial water change. Maybe 30%. Give it 20 minutes and check nitrite, looking for a reading that's not the highest ppm. Keep performing small water changes until your reading is on the chart. Having the nitrite through the roof can stall your cycle.


----------



## hose91 (Mar 5, 2014)

You're right on track. Ammonia is being processed in your tank, and now you need to grow the nitrite eating bacteria. These are a bit more sensitive to conditions, on average. If you have >5.0 nitrite, these bacteria dont seem to grow as well. Also, any more ammonia you add will quickly become more nitrite. So...follow Iggy's advice, change some water, test for nitrite. Once you get it on the scale (lighter than the darkest), then just sit tight and test daily until it goes to zero like ammonia did. Once that happens, now you want to add ammonia and see how long it takes for the ammonia AND the nitrite to go to zero. Once your tank can take 2ppm of ammonia to 0 and 0, then your bacteria colonies are in good shape, and you have a bunch of nitrates in your tank. Do a series of 50% water changes (every day or maybe twice a day) to get nitrates down to the 10 ppm range (light orange) and you're ready for fish.


----------



## murphdog14 (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks I'll give it a shot.


----------



## murphdog14 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ok so I did a 30% water change still high nitrite. Lots of websites say keep dosing ammonia but in small amounts so I was every 24 hrs doing 1ppm and it's converting withen 12 hrs or less. I tested my tap water and this is what I have ph 8.2 ish ammonia 0 nitrites 0. So what am I doing wrong or am I just being impatient and nitrites will drop or do I do a 90% water change. My test of tank are ph 7.2 ammonia 0 nitrites still off charts and nitrates 5ppm. Some sites say don't do water changes. Don't care how long it takes to add fish just want to do it right. Any more advise would be great.


----------



## hose91 (Mar 5, 2014)

I would do 50 percent water changes daily until nitrites were off the max number, then I would just wait and not add any thing til nitrite goes to 0. I might add ammonia to 1ppm once a week, to keep them active. Once nitrites go to zero, then dose back to 2 ppm ammonia and see how long til both go to zero. Repeat that til you get both readings at 0 within 24 hours of dosing ammonia, Then test nitrates and do a series of water changes to bring them down to less than 20 ppm before introducing fish.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

You have a big fluctuation of pH from tap to tank. Is that a typo? Do you know your kH?


----------



## murphdog14 (Sep 1, 2014)

No that's correct tank sat for three weeks with water in it and filters and heater running before I started ammonia. I will have to go out and get kh test sat.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I believe your kH will read low, which would explain your unstable/dropping pH reading.


----------



## murphdog14 (Sep 1, 2014)

So picked up another test kit here is what I have did test about 5 times. Fish tank test Gh 180 kh 40 ph 7.2 ammonia 0 both nitrites and nitrates off charts. Tap water test gh 30 kh 40 ph 7.2 ammonia 0 nitrites nitrates 0. So what next 50 water change add buffers like baking soda.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

A low pH can inhibit a cycle but yours is ok, so I wouldn't worry about buffering at this time. Also, your nitrate reading will be inaccurate when nitrite is present. Don't bother testing that until nitrite tests zero. Big water change to drop the nitrite. Once cycled, concentrate on that kh.


----------



## murphdog14 (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for the info so after cycle just to prepare would I do baking soda for kh or something else


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Yes, baking soda for kH. Just noticed your fluctuation of gH from tap to tank. Is that a typo?


----------



## murphdog14 (Sep 1, 2014)

I'll double check I plan to do a big water change mon night


----------



## murphdog14 (Sep 1, 2014)

Update so I did a 75% water change. Tested ph 7.4 ammonia 0 nitrite 2.0 ppm so added ammonia to 2.0 ppm 24 hrs later tested ammonia 0 nitrites 0 nitrates 80 ppm. I added again ammonia 2.0 ppm this morning at 830 am them tested at 930 pm and ammonia 0 nitrites 0 and nitrates 80 ppm. am I cylcled what's next small or large water changes to take care of nitrates? Do I keep adding ammonia daily to 2.0 ppm. Once nitrates are 0 do I keep doing ammonia until I add fish. Next I've been doing research on fish any recommendations on where to buy. They have on some sites where you can get assorted unsexed mbuna is this a good way to start or pick individuals species on my on. Last question is 60lbs of holey rock enough for a 55 gal or better to get fake rock from like universal. Really like the holey rock look with my black background. This will be a show piece in my house and if all goes good in a few years go even bigger.


----------



## murphdog14 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ok what did I do? So it been about a month I thought tank was cycled. Ammonia and nitrite were going back to zero withen 12 hrs but nitrate was off charts def above 80. So I did a large water change of over 75%. Nitrates were still high. added ammonia and ammonia came back to zero withen 12 hrs but nitrites did not tested today and nitrites still high around 5 ppm nitrates around 80. Other info I do have some small amounts of brown and green algae. Where did I screw up is it still cycling or is it a mini cycle. Do smaller and more water change keep adding ammonia daily every other day or what


----------



## hose91 (Mar 5, 2014)

It's possible that your large water change disturbed the denitrifying bacteria a little and thus the tank is now not fully processing nitrites down to zero in 12 hours anymore. Did you use a dechlorinator like Prime?

High nitrates is to be expected, and you were right to do a water change to bring them down, but maybe smaller ones are better until the bacteria colonies are a bit more robust. I'd do some smaller changes to get nitrites back below 5 ppm and let those bacteria develop some more. Probably would only add ammonia once a week or so while monitoring nitrite. Once you get back to ammonia and nitrite being zero 12 or 24 hours after adding it, then make multiple smaller water changes (probably once a day, or maybe every 12 hours) to get nitrates down to <20, and you're cycled and ready for fish!


----------

